# Gun Store With No Gun Sign



## jpruett79 (Sep 23, 2006)

How many people here have ran into problems with gun stores posting no loaded gun signs. I went by the new J Floyds golf and Guns store in knoxville tn yesterday and they had a no loaded guns sign on the door. It was about 7pm and they were closing so two individuals were leaving the building and i just ask them if that sign applied to ccw holders. They both said yes so i politely thanked them for their time and told them i would take my business elsewhere. Then one of the people responded and said yes that it was because of people like me that he had to put the sign up in the first place. i ask him to explain his position and he said he put it up because there is a part time police officer that likes to come in there and wave his gun around. Well i responded by saying that was a problem with the police and that with few exceptions people with ccw licenses are not gonna do that. 

He did change his tune a slight amount and said he wasn't gonna search me or ask me if i was carrying and just not to tell anyone i was carrying and it would never matter. Well in the state of TN those signs do carry legal weight so honestly im not gonna take that chance. What if i bend over to pick something up from the bottom shelf and the butt of my firearm shows. He may change his tune a third time and call the cops. 

I have noticed most gun stores post similar signs however some of them make a statement excluding concealed carry. I personally think a sign could be posted stating that loaded firearms must stay holstered and not handled while in the store.

Anyone have any thoughts on this situation.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I ran into the same thing at one of the biggest dealers in Florida. They told me it was because some want a be gang bangers waved some guns around in there store. Lawyers told them to put the signs up for liabilty reasons. They said they were not going to bother their normal customers. I am not going in any gun store without my gun. So I haven't been back since. Maybe some day.


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

The closest shop around here has one. They really don't enforce the no concealed carry or loaded weapon policy as long as you keep it concealed. It's just to keep the plentiful idiots(this is Floriduh) from playing with loaded weapons in the shop. They've never bothered me about it and they certainly don't check people.


----------



## milquetoast (Nov 25, 2006)

That really perturbs me off, so to speak. I've always thought they should just put up signs that say, "Keeping and bearing arms strictly prohibited." With friends like those, who needs Sarah Brady?

In the gun stores where I do business, the signs say something along the lines of, "Personal weapons should remain holstered or cased. All other firearms must be unloaded, with actions open."


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

These signs are all over the gun shops in AZ. I've always conveniently assumed they referred to guns being brought in for sale, repair, or holster selection. I just keep my Glock holstered and walk right by 'em.


----------



## Benzbuilder (Sep 7, 2006)

*Same Here*



Mike Barham at Galco said:


> I've always conveniently assumed they referred to guns being brought in for sale, repair, or holster selection. I just keep my Glock holstered and walk right by 'em.


That's what I do. I figure if they don't see it. They can't say anything.:smt023


----------



## Queeqeg (Apr 27, 2007)

I've seen people whip out guns in gun stores, point the guns right at the people behind the counter and ask if they had bullets for their gun

that's the way society is headed though..the stupid apples screw it up for everybody else


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Revolver said:


> The closest shop around here has one. They really don't enforce the no concealed carry or loaded weapon policy as long as you keep it concealed. It's just to keep the plentiful idiots(this is Floriduh) from playing with loaded weapons in the shop. They've never bothered me about it and they certainly don't check people.


 :anim_lol:Agree!!ROTFLMAO!!:anim_lol::smt023


----------



## BAC (May 25, 2007)

Baldy said:


> I ran into the same thing at one of the biggest dealers in Florida. They told me it was because some want a be gang bangers waved some guns around in there store. Lawyers told them to put the signs up for liabilty reasons. They said they were not going to bother their normal customers. I am not going in any gun store without my gun. So I haven't been back since. Maybe some day.


This is the case in nearly ever gun-shop/range in the state. I love Florida, don't get me wrong, but for being at the "frontline" for protecting gun-owners' rights they sure have some screwy ways of showing it.

-B


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Please remember the reason for the sign is 2 fold. First is you can cure stupid, second you can't cure greed. Everyone can handle thier weapon just fine, just ask them. How many times have you seen some one pick up a weapon never check it, put finger in the trigger guard? How many have seen weapons waved around, checking the sights, getting the feel, sweeping people there? Talk to the owners/ manager before getting to upset. That sign just might save your life, cause you can't cure stupid.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

I ran into a gun shop here a couple weeks ago that had a No Guns sign. But since I desperately needed a Bore Snake and didn't feel like driving to Raleigh, I disarmed and went in. After briefly talking to the guy behind the counter, I decided that the guy was just out to sell what he carried in stock (he told me Aim Points were on their way out) and I won't feel bad about never stepping foot in his shop again because of the No Guns sign and the idiot factor.

The local Dicks Sporting Goods has a sign stating all firearms must be brought to the checkout counter, but I assume thats for reasons other than CCW. I can't imagine what would happen if I went up to the 17 year old kid at the cash register and pulled my XD out of concealment to "check it".


----------



## stormbringerr (May 22, 2007)

*shops*

ive never seen any no loaded gun signs in gun stores around here surprizingly
,but
there really arnt very many gun shops around Austin.Texas, lots of tree huggers here.


----------



## agrostis (Jun 9, 2007)

went to cabelas yesterday and some guy walked out twirling his revolver on his pointer finger, rolled the muzzle right past me and really pissed me off. couldn't believe someone would be allowed to leave the store like that.


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

BAC said:


> This is the case in nearly ever gun-shop/range in the state. I love Florida, don't get me wrong, but for being at the "frontline" for protecting gun-owners' rights they sure have some screwy ways of showing it.
> 
> -B


I despise Florida(unrelated) but I wouldn't call a state that violated and continues to violate Amendment II of the United States Constitution the "frontline for protecting gun-owners' rights". Turning a right into privilege and making people register like sex offenders to exercise a former right as "protecting". It simply reaffirms that the states can violate the people's rights and the supreme law of the land.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Where I work guns need to be checked at the range and then they can be brought into the store. We prefer that they are unloaded. At least a few times a week someone will whip a gun out (many times from concealment with they don't have a CCL), finger on the trigger, and point it at someone in the store and say, "You need to check this?" And it hasn't happened since I've been there, but apparently there have been a few "ADs" in the store, too, which caused the check guns signs.


----------



## milquetoast (Nov 25, 2006)

SuckLead said:


> Where I work guns need to be checked at the range and then they can be brought into the store. We prefer that they are unloaded. At least a few times a week someone will whip a gun out (many times from concealment with they don't have a CCL), finger on the trigger, and point it at someone in the store and say, "You need to check this?" And it hasn't happened since I've been there, but apparently there have been a few "ADs" in the store, too, which caused the check guns signs.


That's understandable, but may I suggest that instead of "Check your guns at the front desk," you consider some variation on "leave it in the leather." With the signs you have now, you are actually _insisting_ that people draw their guns out. When they do that, the guns will be pointed God knows where, with fingers on the triggers. "A holstered gun is a safe gun." You should be telling people they can carry guns if they want, so long as they leave them in the damn holster or case. You'll have fewer scary moments that way.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Most of the time we don't bother with people who are concealing (it's concealed, after all, so most of the time we don't even know). Our main issue is with people who come in looking for accesories for the guns, such as holsters or parts. And a lot of people come into the store right after shooting. What bothers me is the amount of people who will come in, put their gun down on the counter, and walk away. They'll be looking for something but "don't want to carry the gun around." So they tell no one, don't ask for it to be put behind the counter, they just put it down and walk off to find what they need and give no thought to someone picking it up. That's another huge problem.


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

Revolver said:


> I despise Florida(unrelated) but I wouldn't call a state that violated and continues to violate Amendment II of the United States Constitution the "frontline for protecting gun-owners' rights". Turning a right into privilege and making people register like sex offenders to exercise a former right as "protecting". It simply reaffirms that the states can violate the people's rights and the supreme law of the land.


There was a recent discussion on the states ability to issue permits. Mike Barham and another guy had a realy good discussion on it. 
After giving it some thought, I would have to say the constitution does not guarentee my right to carry concealed.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

I've made the same assumtion about one place here in my area and carried concealed anyway. Did they know, Nope.

It's the idoits who don't have any basic saftey concerns when it comes to firearms that make it bad for the rest of us. I was in a local gun shop a few months ago in which I had to take out my G23 to check out a holster. I removed it from my holster, pointed it in a safe direction, removed the mag and cleared it. All in front of the saleman so he knew that it was safe. I think they respect people that do this and I have never been giving a hard time about coming in armed.


Mike Barham at Galco said:


> These signs are all over the gun shops in AZ. I've always conveniently assumed they referred to guns being brought in for sale, repair, or holster selection. I just keep my Glock holstered and walk right by 'em.


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

Old Padawan said:


> After giving it some thought, I would have to say the constitution does not guarentee my right to carry concealed.


Florida expressly forbids open carry which is one of the things that was mentioned as being protected for "militia purposes". Personally, I'd rather not be required to conceal.


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2007)

jpruett79 said:


> How many people here have ran into problems with gun stores posting no loaded gun signs.
> 
> He did change his tune a slight amount and said he wasn't gonna search me or ask me if i was carrying and just not to tell anyone i was carrying and it would never matter. "Well in the state of TN those signs do carry legal weight so honestly im not gonna take that chance."
> 
> I tend to strongly agree with the above. If that sign is a legal one according to your states regulations, it would be foolhardy (in my opinion) to purposfully break that law.Go to another store. It IS very hypocritical of a gun shop to post one of those signs. One gun shop I know of here in SC. used to have one at their door,no more though. I guess enough people complained.


----------



## Sigma_6 (Jun 27, 2007)

Well here in central ky I went into a gun shop that had one of these signs just inside the front door. So I stoped, unloaded my unconcealed weapon(I carry open when I carry, not for intimidation but thats how I prefer) and proceded inside. As I walked in I about sh#% myself as four of the five sales man were all packin and IMO thats just not rite. The stores policy should apply to every one. just my two cents.....Sigma_6 out


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2007)

Sigma_6 said:


> Well here in central ky I went into a gun shop that had one of these signs just inside the front door. So I stoped, unloaded my unconcealed weapon(I carry open when I carry, not for intimidation but thats how I prefer) and proceded inside. As I walked in I about sh#% myself as four of the five sales man were all packin and IMO thats just not rite. The stores policy should apply to every one. just my two cents.....Sigma_6 out


You stated that the sign was inside the door. Here in SC. it has to be clearly seen and be an official type sign (SLED) and at the entrance. Is that 'inside the door a legal sign?


----------



## JimmySays (Jun 8, 2007)

> I tend to strongly agree with the above. If that sign is a legal one according to your states regulations, it would be foolhardy (in my opinion) to purposfully break that law.Go to another store. It IS very hypocritical of a gun shop to post one of those signs. One gun shop I know of here in SC. used to have one at their door,no more though. I guess enough people complained.


 I've seen signs in Texas, some say CHL holders are exempt. Bottom line if it does not meet the states requirements I give it no thought, but if it does, I steer clear and take my buisness eslewhere. I always try to err on the side of caution. As a law abiding citizen I don't want to have any trouble for carring my weapon where its not wanted, but my wallet goes where my Glock goes!


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

I ran into a strange one the other day. When I went to the woods I hit the club house to dry off and the guy asked me to leave my shotgun outside in a rack. I don't really like the idea of leaving the gun outside by itself unlocked while I go inside someplace that doesn't have windows so I can keep an eye on it. I would be ok leaving it inside the door and not carrying it around, but outside where any shmuck can grab it and run off into the woods, long gone well before anyone realizes it?


----------



## Compass (Jul 15, 2007)

Were I come from I have never seen a no gun sign in any gun shop. I have also never seen stupidity to the degree you guys have described with guns. Must be something in the water. brokenimage


----------



## Kayback (Aug 19, 2007)

Most of the shops near me have a "no loaded firearms to be handled in this shop" style of signs.

One has "concealed firearms must be declared and unloaded before entering the shop" which I gladly ignore. They don't pat us down, and if I've gotten my gun in, whats to stop a badguy doing the same. Besides the fewer people who know you're carrying concealed, the better. I don't want to stand in their little man trap double door and draw and clear my gun, in full view of the street.

The only other place I ignore the sign is the gunsmith. They have a "no loaded firearms beyond this point" sign up. However I think they mean weapons that are going to be handed in to be worked on or such. My guns arrive at the smith unloaded is a lock box. My carry gun is always fully loaded and on my hip, unknown to anyone.

KBK


----------

